# price of new and used boats are insane!



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Been looking around at new and used boats and can't believe the prices! Looking for a 20-24 foot bay boat with moderate power (150-200hp). We looked today and for a new nauticstar 22 plain Jane bay boat with 150hp is goin for 35,000. Even used boats on Craigslist for a early 2000 model bay boat are 15,000 and above. How do people afford these boats on a 4 year term? Its crazy because you can afford the new ones but banks won't loan what the used ones are going for... of coarse I could always get 15 year loan on. 35,000 boat and be upside down on it 50% after a year or two but heck no! What do you guys with boats do in this situation? Is it just me that thinks this? Thanks for letting me vent! Ha


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I cant speak for financing, as I save and pay cash if possible I just sold a heck of a deal small bay boat, sounds like to small for you? But I had people calling and telling me they will give me $200 more than asking if I sell it too them. I sold it to the first person who gave me what I needed, I should have posted highest biddder? Lol 

Back to topic, wait it out! Unfortunately, bad time of year for a boat buyer and good time for a seller. Wait it out and buy in October or November?


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

You buy it because you love it, if you did it because it made sense no one would have one. And new or used they all with have the same issues. Bank of America offers amazing boat loans for new or used as long as you have good credit. Check the BOA website, dealers don't offer their loans so you have to get it on your own and bring in your check but it's worth it for the rate and terms they give.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm just saving up for mine. I almost have enough for it but its taking some time bit the boats I'm looking at are cheaper then what you are looking for.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Inshore boats are high in demand right now and hold a great resale value if taken care of. I've had three offers for my 24' pathfinder that I bought in September. If you keep it clean, upgrade a few things and everything runs smooth, you will get a good bit of money come sell time


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Find a good used motor/boat and pay cash for it. I would NOT finance a boat.

There are really good deals out there, you just have to be patient.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Look into credit unions right now for a longer loan term with lower interest. I put down a modest down payment and got a six year loan period with very little interest


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Boats are cheap , motors are expensive, but as someone once explained to me when I complained about motor prices, he said "Yea but you are talking about a motor, transmission, electronics, that is high revving and in BRUTAL salt water conditions" kind of puts it in perspective. People that say boating and fishing is expensive haven't really thought about it, I can take my family out for an ENTIRE day of recreation for 100.00 a day from sun up to sun down, where else can you do that ?????? As far as prices it is all relative, sounds to me you are looking at mack daddy boats that command mack daddy prices, I bought a used 2004 19' CC bay boat with 150 hp motor CLEAN, guy was asking 12,500 I offered 10,500 and he took it, my payments are very manageable. Take your time, look around, and don't be afraid to look out of town, AWAY from the water, a boat in Georgia will be cheaper than one in Destin, just the way it is, supply and demand.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yah it does make sense I guess, I know all boats are going to have problems but I want to get something with a warranty if I can... I guess when u think of it as a main means of entertainment as we are going to spend most of the time on the water fishing it makes more sense! I'm seeing a lot of pathfinders and 22 bay boats that are mid 2000 models for around 15-20 thousand. How are the banks in paying out for a boat that is older like that? What do they look at? And what kind of terms do they do on older boats? More like years? And on another thought I guess paying 35,000 for a brand new bay boat fully loaded with everything it is worth paying on it for 10 or so years if you keep it up and keep a good resale value. I guess that's why the used boats are not to much lower than new ones is because they are holding value! Thanks everyone for your 2 cents!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Honestly what I would do, find a ~2000 model hull for a couple grand, then spend some money buying the motor you want, something pre-owned with a warranty would be great.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Screw it. Finance for 10 years and pay more if you can. Gulf winds will go 10 years, 3.99% (with good credit) for boats over 25k. Can't take money with you when you die so enjoy it now.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is that just on new or preowned boats?


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

They will do both but a used boat can't be over x amount years old. Not too sure on the age limitation.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Try not to be in a big hurry to find one, it is Spring, and everyone is asking for top dollar right now, by mid to late May a lot of them will be ready to deal, at-least that is what I found when I decided to buy a boat again last year.

Kevin


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I never cared for the payment plan. Having to pay it every 4 weeks is a pain in the ass and a waste of fishing money. I saved enough and just paid cash for mine. I've alway's paid cash for all my boats. It takes a little while but if it's something you really want, You won't lose intrest in it. No need in being raped by the banks if you can get out of it.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Part of the problem is not the boats but the motors. I am looking at a 200 E-tech. Looking at motors on the internet I found an old add from 2004 the same motor today nearly double in price. Let's face it 18k for a motor? Thats a new cheap car.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

FLWhaler said:


> Part of the problem is not the boats but the motors. I am looking at a 200 E-tech. Looking at motors on the internet I found an old add from 2004 the same motor today nearly double in price. Let's face it 18k for a motor? Thats a new cheap car.



Catch a lot of snapper out of that used Buick, do you?

I don't know the OP's price point or window for wants/needs but I've seen 15 bay boats in that length range for under 15K in the last month. Prices are what they are and everyone who said spring is a bad time to buy is right. 

Start looking in September or October and you'll find a better deal.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Boats*

Credit unions are the on,y way to go if your are looking for a less than 100 grand note and don't get to hung up on the whole bay boat thing for what most people use them for a 21 foot center console boat will do the same thing I always get a kick out of the guys at the destin bridge in a 65 thousand dollar bay boat with a tower and trolling motor anchored up next to the old guys on a pontoon boat really look at the way you fish first


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

they are high.you just have to look around.it took me 1.5 years to find my boat.it was in the price range i wanted to pay but was not everything i wanted.i bought it and use it for a couple of year making the changes i wanted and have what i wanted at half of the cost of what they where and are going for.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

There are plenty of good deals out there right now. Look out of town, I bought my boat in St. Petersburg. I have been searching around at boats myself and have found a bunch of good deals in Louisiana. A 7yr loan and a good credit union shouldn't hurt your wallet too bad.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I am happy with my boat I bought about 3 years ago. it a older boat. a 1976 20 ft Mako and its made for both the bay and open water. I paid $1,500 for the boat and sold the motor to replace it with a 1992 150 Evinrude that its history was a coast guard motor. It is getting slowly brought up to looking great but in all I have spent very little on it. I repainted the bottom paint and going to re paint the inside along with the top side. I plan on repainting the haul maybe next year. it really doesn't need it but its something I want to do so in other words, it will shine like a new one. the boat for 37 years old is on really good condition. I am re finishing all my teak as well. some may think I'm crazy but this boat means a lot to me and I plan on keeping it in the family down the road. best thing to do is find what you like and its in good to great shape. I feel that one can keep it in the best shape and cheaper than a warranty. maybe one on the motor.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Catch a lot of snapper out of that used Buick, do you?
> 
> I don't know the OP's price point or window for wants/needs but I've seen 15 bay boats in that length range for under 15K in the last month. Prices are what they are and everyone who said spring is a bad time to buy is right.
> 
> Start looking in September or October and you'll find a better deal.


 Not many but my point is in todays economy the boat motor manufacture's are putting a big wedge between wants and needs. Less and less recreational boaters can enjoy the sport. But I don't think that buick has doubled in price since 2004.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Once someone puts a boat out in their yard for sale, They are ready to get rid of it. 
The greatest day in your life is the day you buy that boat... The second greatest day n life is when you finally sale that boat.
I got a great deal on my 24 cc . I waited and waited. Looked and looked. Payed cash and bought it for half what he had payed for it a year before. He was ready to get rid of it. So I offered cash money.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Ready to sell, I just sold my 19ft Century Cc, Yammie 115, load master tandem axle trailer all 1996 series,had 954 hrs also threw in a GPS (Garmin 440s) and Hummingbird 778.Both used 3 times with original box/ owners booklet

All USCG required items. and then extra not required item 2013 inspection 

I accepted an offer that was below what i was asking as I have other things to do beside, Yea I will try and get over or i will stop by , can you finance, (BS) you stop by when i tell you I will be home, so buyer did just that , what are you asking//what will you take I am asking xxxx listen your offer, Ok how is xxxx SOLD , Great Here is 500.00 will be here first thing in morning say 10 am with rest Deal 

## some azz hole will say you sold to cheap, well my/your boat, i had mine for 7 years and figure it cost me less than 100 a month for it during that time frame

Trust me CASH Talks /// Also ask first when private sale do you have a clear title ,
Deals are out there, also look for some one who wants a buyer to just take over payments 

Tin Can


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Buy a kayak. For $3000 you can buy the top of the line...a good one for $6-800. It will never need gas. Saltwater won't hurt it. Never need a mechanic. Can launch almost anywhere. No trailer issues. No registration. Good exercise. More intimate fishing experience. Good resale value. So on and so on...

Of course there are downfalls...
Very limited range (made up for by ability to launch almost anywhere. how long would it take a boat to get to a spot in the gulf out from Navarre bch?)
Fishing buddy needs his own. (for the price of a new boat, you could buy a fleet of nice yaks for friends to borrow.)
Manual power. (hey...look here Jack! You know you need the exercise.) Lol
Limited storage. (a handful of rods, some tackle, beer, food, cast net...how much stuff you really need to go fishin?)

You get the point. Do you want a boat to catch fish? Or do you want a boat to haul ass n spend cash? For me, it was a no-brainer. I just wanna catch fish. Had both for years. Sold the 24' Trophy C/C after upgrading to the top of the line kayak...the Hobie Pro Angler. Never looked back and have turned down many trips on boats cuz I just want to go yakkin. I love it!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Yakavelli said:


> Buy a kayak. For $3000 you can buy the top of the line...a good one for $6-800. It will never need gas. Saltwater won't hurt it. Never need a mechanic. Can launch almost anywhere. No trailer issues. No registration. Good exercise. More intimate fishing experience. Good resale value. So on and so on...
> 
> Of course there are downfalls...
> Very limited range (made up for by ability to launch almost anywhere. how long would it take a boat to get to a spot in the gulf out from Navarre bch?)
> ...


Agree with this. My only issue is being able to take the family out on the water with me. I enjoy kayak fishing though.


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Us consumers really do have the leverage. Let*



FlatsBoy10 said:


> Been looking around at new and used boats and can't believe the prices! Looking for a 20-24 foot bay boat with moderate power (150-200hp). We looked today and for a new nauticstar 22 plain Jane bay boat with 150hp is goin for 35,000. Even used boats on Craigslist for a early 2000 model bay boat are 15,000 and above. How do people afford these boats on a 4 year term? Its crazy because you can afford the new ones but banks won't loan what the used ones are going for... of coarse I could always get 15 year loan on. 35,000 boat and be upside down on it 50% after a year or two but heck no! What do you guys with boats do in this situation? Is it just me that thinks this? Thanks for letting me vent! Ha


those shiny new OVERPRICED products sit and gather dust....... things will change.
:boat:


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

In the last 10 years the price of outboard motors has almost doubled. The cost of the motors has helped push the price of the boat/motor up significantly. 

But we are getting BIG advances for our money! The fuel efficiency of outboards is dramatically better with today's 4 strokes than with yesterday's 2 strokes which with the price of fuel is an obvious advantage. However I think the biggest difference is the life of these motors. The average expected hours you would expect from a modern 4 stoke are probably 3 to 5 times what you would get from a 2 stroke. 

As an example I would buy a 150 4 stroke Yamaha that was several years old and had 1000 hours on it feel comfortable putting it to work on a charter boat, that motor should have thousands of hours of life left. I wouldn't even consider a 2 stroke with over 1000 hours. 

So in short in many ways we get 2x the mileage and 3x-5x the life for 2x the money........but I agree it seems crazy to pay 25k for an outboard motor.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I think used boat prices had dropped over the last couple of years. I wasn't going to buy another boat, but there were too many good deals out there. You just have to be willing to put the time in in research and driving to look at boats. If your credit is good and you have 20% deposit you can get financed up to 12 years at rates around 4%. That's what I just did, but will pay the boat off much earlier. It's nice to know though, that if I had some sort of emergency I only have to make a low payment.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

This might be something you're interested in. Not mine, but I owned a Hydrasport lik eit that i loved.

http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/3672419234.html


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Matt Mcleod said:


> In the last 10 years the price of outboard motors has almost doubled. The cost of the motors has helped push the price of the boat/motor up significantly.
> 
> But we are getting BIG advances for our money! The fuel efficiency of outboards is dramatically better with today's 4 strokes than with yesterday's 2 strokes which with the price of fuel is an obvious advantage. However I think the biggest difference is the life of these motors. The average expected hours you would expect from a modern 4 stoke are probably 3 to 5 times what you would get from a 2 stroke.
> 
> ...


sir you are regurgitating the nonsense that the manufacturers want you to hear, the motors are more expensive because.......wait for it......4 strokes make the manufacturer more money. when the motor breaks they sell more parts, they make it more complicated (unlike old outboards that i can fix with willpower alone almost) then they get sent to a manufacturer approved repair station (who makes more money for the oem company) then they reinforce the mantra again. the same thing happened in the motocross industry and drove the best riders in the world (i.e. travis pastrana) out of the game, two strokes are superior but they dont make the oem as much money because the end user can maintain them, so why put research dollars into a product that makes you less money than another just because its better when you can convince you're customers that the cash cow you are shoving down their throats is what is best for them.

if these 18k outboards yamaha is pushing are so amazing, state of the art, way of the future, best choice for the consumer, then why is it that you cannot purchase the yanmar diesel outboards legally here in the usa? they're more reliable, better on gas, last longer, fresh water cooled. whats not to like? oh....too reliable.....dont break.....anyone that knows how to work on diesels will be the ones buying them and fixing them on their own. yamaha wouldnt make any money that way.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> sir you are regurgitating the nonsense that the manufacturers want you to hear, the motors are more expensive because.......wait for it......4 strokes make the manufacturer more money. when the motor breaks they sell more parts, they make it more complicated (unlike old outboards that i can fix with willpower alone almost) then they get sent to a manufacturer approved repair station (who makes more money for the oem company) then they reinforce the mantra again. the same thing happened in the motocross industry and drove the best riders in the world (i.e. travis pastrana) out of the game, two strokes are superior but they dont make the oem as much money because the end user can maintain them, so why put research dollars into a product that makes you less money than another just because its better when you can convince you're customers that the cash cow you are shoving down their throats is what is best for them.
> 
> if these 18k outboards yamaha is pushing are so amazing, state of the art, way of the future, best choice for the consumer, then why is it that you cannot purchase the yanmar diesel outboards legally here in the usa? they're more reliable, better on gas, last longer, fresh water cooled. whats not to like? oh....too reliable.....dont break.....anyone that knows how to work on diesels will be the ones buying them and fixing them on their own. yamaha wouldnt make any money that way.


I will say this. As much as everyone hated the older Force motors. I actually loved my smoking, loud, overgrown weedeater motor. Why, because when something went wrong, it was a piece of cake to fix and parts were cheap and abundant. While I was always on the water with my 15 year old weedeater motor, my buddy with a new yamaha 4 stroke was always in the shop "under warranty" repair. There was one year where he barely got out in his boat. I do not like having to wait weeks or months for my boat to get fixed at a shop when I can fix it in a weekend or less. 

I just wish they would still make some simple overgrown weedeater motors to purchase and slap on the back of boats. I love the smell of oil blowing in my face when I crank that sucker up.:thumbsup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i promise you its a worse travesty in the motocross world pisces...there are actually people convinced that 4-strokes are better because they win the races....races where the 2strokes arent allowed to compete.....because it takes a 250cc 4stroke to compete on a track with my old 125 1996 honda, hell i smoked a 2012 kx450f in a sand drag right before i sold that thing, unknown hours on my motor and it beat a bike almost 4x the size.....i was making 37ish hp out of 1.....2......5 cubic centimeters. lol 4-strokes are not better. ask evinrude lol.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am selling a 1994 Mercury 200 $1500......


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

[However I think the biggest difference is the life of these motors. The average expected hours you would expect from a modern 4 stoke are probably 3 to 5 times what you would get from a 2 stroke. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have to agree with you Matt.
Yeah I love the old 2 strokes, especially the 3 cylinder OMC's, but I have talked to numerous Boat Captains running twins out of Key West and they don't even blink when telling me that they have 4000-5000 hours on their 4 stroke Yamahas.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> [However I think the biggest difference is the life of these motors. The average expected hours you would expect from a modern 4 stoke are probably 3 to 5 times what you would get from a 2 stroke.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I have to agree with you Matt.
> Yeah I love the old 2 strokes, especially the 3 cylinder OMC's, but I have talked to numerous Boat Captains running twins out of Key West and they don't even blink when telling me that they have 4000-5000 hours on their 4 stroke Yamahas.


this is true, but i would love to hear that same story from someone willing to trust envinrude. case in point its research dollars, the two strokes arent as good because the companies that have the capital to make advancements in technology are more worried about the process of getting your money to be their money than they are about making better engines. hell just look at honda's motogp history. they had a 500cc v-4 that was making over 200hp, thats all they'll admit to, nobody could ride it to its full potential. valentino rossi said it was the most insane machine he'd ever ridden. if they can do that they can make them reliable too, evinrude has already proven you can make them cleaner than 4-strokes....yes i said it....they're cleaner, not as clean, cleaner, same story with brp's snowmobiles. 2-strokes have more power per cc, less moving parts, can be made cleaner, and by proxy of the first point about size can be packaged and matched to be more efficient, less motor burns less fuel. just ask an outdoor motocross guy, why run a season on a 450 (possibly punched out to 500) and spend 12x the money maintaining it at that level of gut wrenching performance (50ish hp) when you can run a lighter weight 250 smoker that burns less gas, costs a dismal fraction to maintain, and still makes more power.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Imagine where we would be if technology's main purpose was for the betterment of mankind as opposed to finding every way possible to milk every penny out of the consumer.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> sir you are regurgitating the nonsense that the manufacturers want you to hear, the motors are more expensive because.......wait for it......4 strokes make the manufacturer more money. when the motor breaks they sell more parts, they make it more complicated (unlike old outboards that i can fix with willpower alone almost) then they get sent to a manufacturer approved repair station (who makes more money for the oem company) then they reinforce the mantra again. the same thing happened in the motocross industry and drove the best riders in the world (i.e. travis pastrana) out of the game, two strokes are superior but they dont make the oem as much money because the end user can maintain them, so why put research dollars into a product that makes you less money than another just because its better when you can convince you're customers that the cash cow you are shoving down their throats is what is best for them.
> 
> if these 18k outboards yamaha is pushing are so amazing, state of the art, way of the future, best choice for the consumer, then why is it that you cannot purchase the yanmar diesel outboards legally here in the usa? they're more reliable, better on gas, last longer, fresh water cooled. whats not to like? oh....too reliable.....dont break.....anyone that knows how to work on diesels will be the ones buying them and fixing them on their own. yamaha wouldnt make any money that way.


I didn't know we were talking about bicycles I thought the question was about outboard motors? 

And I don't "regurgitate" anything, I have no interest in these company's profit margins. I have been in the charter business for over ten years, I have owned 2 stroke outboards, 4 stroke outboards, and diesel motors. My opinion is based on my experience. I spend my money on 4 stroke motors because without question they give me the best performance and the most hours for my money. We put thousands of hours on 4 strokes, I don't think I ever got 1000 hours on a 2 stroke before it needed a power head replaced.

Is your car/truck 2 stroke? Probably not...those naughty, greedy auto manufacturers are selling us an expensive inferior product instead of building us some wonderful 2 stroke automobiles...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm with Matt. I've owned 2strokes and 4strokes. I'll take the 4 any day. You can have all my 2 strokes. And anything Evinrude may come up with.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Been looking around at new and used boats and can't believe the prices! Looking for a 20-24 foot bay boat with moderate power (150-200hp). We looked today and for a new nauticstar 22 plain Jane bay boat with 150hp is goin for 35,000. Even used boats on Craigslist for a early 2000 model bay boat are 15,000 and above. How do people afford these boats on a 4 year term? Its crazy because you can afford the new ones but banks won't loan what the used ones are going for... of coarse I could always get 15 year loan on. 35,000 boat and be upside down on it 50% after a year or two but heck no! What do you guys with boats do in this situation? Is it just me that thinks this? Thanks for letting me vent! Ha


To get back to the original topic. 1. Yes a new boat costs. 2. Determine a size and bells & whistles you want including HP range whether new or used. 3. Look for that style. You will find several on your wish list at a wide varity of prices. 4. Remember these (2) things fuel is the cheapest thing you will ever spend on your boat and if you are worried about the purchase price you don't need a boat. From someone who has owned boats for 40+ years.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Look for boats in South Florida. When I bought my 42' Sportfish it was thousands less than anything in the south east states. 

It's definitely worth the drive.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> Look for boats in South Florida. When I bought my 42' Sportfish it was thousands less than anything in the south east states.
> 
> It's definitely worth the drive.


You are correct sir. I bought my 34' footer and saved 25K on anything else online worldwide for the same year and model. Acually my wife found it in Marco Island, Fl! Dang. Never will hear the end of that. Shipping n such about 4K from down there to here. Then I sold it a couple years later and actually made a little money on the original purchase price.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Look for boats in South Florida. When I bought my 42' Sportfish it was thousands less than anything in the south east states.
> 
> It's definitely worth the drive.


x2 and haggle on the price. I was able to haggle 8,000.00 off of 64,000.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice thread my 2cents.

My wife tells me my fish dinners costs around a thousand dollars a plate..

A boat is a luxury item like a pool or a new car. Save your money buy as much boat as you can afford to maintain and put gas in. Stay away from loans.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

knot @ Work said:


> My wife tells me my fish dinners costs around a thousand dollars a plate..
> 
> A boat is a luxury item like a pool or a new car. Save your money buy as much boat as you can afford to maintain and put gas in. Stay away from loans.


Exactly. This is the reason so many boats are cheaper in South Florida IMO. A lot of get rich quick guys down there that buy ridiculous luxury items and then the money runs out quick. IMO taking out more than a 5 year loan on a boat and you are buying way way way too much boat for what you can afford.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

baldona523 said:


> IMO taking out more than a 5 year loan on a boat and you are buying way way way too much boat for what you can afford.


I will take this one step farther. After a lot of soul searching, taking a loan out on a boat = buying more boat than you can afford.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> I will take this one step farther. After a lot of soul searching, taking a loan out on a boat = buying more boat than you can afford.



I disagree. That could be said about taking out a loan on a house, car, or even using a credit card.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I didn't know we were talking about bicycles I thought the question was about outboard motors?
> 
> And I don't "regurgitate" anything, I have no interest in these company's profit margins. I have been in the charter business for over ten years, I have owned 2 stroke outboards, 4 stroke outboards, and diesel motors. My opinion is based on my experience. I spend my money on 4 stroke motors because without question they give me the best performance and the most hours for my money. We put thousands of hours on 4 strokes, I don't think I ever got 1000 hours on a 2 stroke before it needed a power head replaced.
> 
> Is your car/truck 2 stroke? Probably not...those naughty, greedy auto manufacturers are selling us an expensive inferior product instead of building us some wonderful 2 stroke automobiles...


i was talking in general about the two stroke design, yes my vehicle is a 4 stroke and the only reason is because the epa wont allow anyone to make a 2 stroke anymore, there have been road going cars that were made with two strokes and the rare person you find that has owned one cant stop talking about how awesome they were. the only reason i brought up the motocross industry is that other than outboards and one line of snowmobiles they're the only industry that is doing anything with the two stroke, and ktm is the only company readily available on the us market that has a two stroke that they're putting any r+d money into. incidentally its the most powerful, fuel efficient, lightest weight, fastest bike you can get for the dirt, 250cc's making 50hp? find me a 4 stroke that can come close to that and you will find a new 4-stroke fan.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya I am listening to both sides of the story. With a lot of thought I think Im gonna save up a7-8 thousand for down payment and in the meantime find exactly what I want and focus on a few models specifically and find a nice one that is either new or just out of the box. I like the idea of a warranty and the loan companies do to... but either way I guess if I can afford a 40000 dollar boat then its worth it no matter how much it depreciates in 10 years because you can't take it with you! What would you think the best 4 stroke motor is for a 22 and 24 bay boat? Not looking for go.fast but something to hit mid 40's and the fuel.still be manageable running around the bay... I was thinking a 200 HP or so Yamaha?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

if your gonna go with a 4stroke the yammies are the best for sure, ive used their products both 2 and 4 stroke and they're really a good company, seem to be well adapted to salt water and with a minimal amount of quirks to them


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Bama Fish Head said:


> This might be something you're interested in. Not mine, but I owned a Hydrasport lik eit that i loved.
> 
> http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/3672419234.html


good deal, nice hull design, good motors, run for a few years, then re-power


----------



## KKDONOVAN (Aug 26, 2010)

*ive got one*

Ive got an 85 wellcraft center console with a 150 johnson and aluminum tandem axle trailer for 4k. its not very fancy but it works.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Ya I am listening to both sides of the story. With a lot of thought I think Im gonna save up a7-8 thousand for down payment and in the meantime find exactly what I want and focus on a few models specifically and find a nice one that is either new or just out of the box. I like the idea of a warranty and the loan companies do to... but either way I guess if I can afford a 40000 dollar boat then its worth it no matter how much it depreciates in 10 years because you can't take it with you! What would you think the best 4 stroke motor is for a 22 and 24 bay boat? Not looking for go.fast but something to hit mid 40's and the fuel.still be manageable running around the bay... I was thinking a 200 HP or so Yamaha?


 
The new "lightweight" Yamaha 200 is the best thing going right now. My son had the lightweight 70 and it was an excellent motor. There are hundreds of great reviews on the lightweight models.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I know I have offered up much information on this thread. Well here is a bit more. I have a 2013 200HP Yamaha 4 stroke on my 23' CC and I have gotten 49mph out of it with (2) people, full fuel, ice and full gear on flat water. Weight of about 3400#.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Aren't Pathfinders some of the more pricey bay boats? I'm going to be in the market for one soon, not going to pay over $20k, and they weren't going to be on my list this time.

I know there are more pricey ones, but I wasn't surprised to see the sticker shock as that's exactly what I expected used, but fairly new Pathfinders to be fetching.


----------

